# Got a Real Crazy Question ... Looped Flats on a Dankung ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Anybody ever use looped flats on a Chinese sling that is meant for tubes ? Just wondering if it would work, I think it would ... you may have to tie where it goes around the forks .... but maybe not ?

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Interesting idea!

I haven't tried looped flatbands on Dankung style shooters.

Since I started shooting butterfly, I've really cut the width of my bands down. And I shoot more single tubes, or tubes with short pseudo tapers. I only use full loop tubes on short draw setups.

I have used flats with plugs on Dankung style shooters- best results with the shooters cut from flat plates vs. bent rods. You have an original Luck Rings shooter don't you? They are perfect for plugs.

I think if I were going to try looped flats, I would cinch them up at the fork with a cuff or wrap & tuck, but I don't know if that if really necessary. In my imagination, flats would be floppier than tubes in full loops, but who knows!?

Let us know if you try it out!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Interesting idea!
> 
> I haven't tried looped flatbands on Dankung style shooters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input ..... I'm just thinking out loud as usual.

wll


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd agree with KawKan - I also have the original DK-LR. I'd use plugs or tie at the post. I suspect the bands would need to like 1/4" wide to really work as full loops on the small holes, but can't see why not... Maybe use office bands to test the idea out?

I have been wondering however if the LR would accept a binding post and tabs - suspect it should...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As time goes on.maybe this is something I should play with ?

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've shot a looped flat set on my Alley Cat. Worked pretty well. 
They are similar to Flat Cat bands in cut and performance but cuffed at the pouch instead of continuous .
A taper can be cut by folding the full length in half and cutting.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I've shot a looped flat set on my Alley Cat. Worked pretty well.
> They are similar to Flat Cat bands in cut and performance but cuffed at the pouch instead of continuous .
> A taper can be cut by folding the full length in half and cutting.
> 
> ...


Awesome examples, Bean! One with the closed loop at the pouch and one with the closed loop at the forks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've used pseudo taper 107s on a Dankung. Works OK, just need to take care to center the loop when drawing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info, much appreciated.

wll


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i have tried this .

i did not have much success.

i got a lot of tangles in the bands after firing which took too long to sort out for the next shot.

i also did not find it very consistent or accurate.

i think this is because on my slingshots the bands did not level themselves the same each time like the tubes do which led to uneven tensions.

i did have a better result tying the bands at the forks but not much.

i hope you have more luck

the efficiency of the flatbands combined with the ease of replacement of loops is in theory the best of both worlds.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

wll said:


> Anybody ever use looped flats on a Chinese sling that is meant for tubes ? Just wondering if it would work, I think it would ... you may have to tie where it goes around the forks .... but maybe not ?
> 
> wll


I just received a sling with a dankung order (not sure which one)they sell plugs on site for to use flatbands... if these are it, save yourself the $ and just go get tapered rubber plug at hardware store. Hope this helps


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like your post, I learn a lot Thanks


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am with Tag on this post I learned a lot.
Thanks.


----------

